# A year ago today, we said goodbye...



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Up until the end she was still a happy girl, though she was in so much pain. 2.5y old was just way too young. 

Ready to get another puppy, we would today, but with getting married, buying a house, just too much to handle. 

Soon though...


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She was a beautiful girl


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Your precious Koch is running free at the bridge, no suffering and no pain. What a reunion it will be someday, even though the pain is still there after a year you still have your sweet memories. She was a beautiful girl and yes she was taken away too soon.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

What a beauty and taken way to soon. Great pics.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone - it hurts a lot still, we miss her every day, but we look forward to making new memories with a new GSD...


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I remember Koch, what a tragedy.
Hopefully a new puppy will help ease your pain.


----------

